
Tell HN: Namecheap has hijacked my Domain's name server records - ryanlm
Today, my WHOIS data has been updated to NAMECHEAP&#x27;s own servers. They did not send me an email telling me they were going to do this. WATCH OUT!<p>Also, I am now in the market for a new domain provider. Does anyone have a recommendation?
======
haswell
Assuming you reached out to them, have they provided any commentary on why
this happened? I feel like something is missing here. Did they start
redirecting to some kind of default page?

~~~
ryanlm
Yes. This is an ICANN rule, but I never received an email from them claiming
they are going to hijack the WHOIS record. I'm still fighting with their
completely unusable UI to try and figure out how to fix this.

------
teddyc
Everyone seems excited about hover.com, but I don't know why. I have a domain
that was xferred to hover.com. It is OK.

------
ryanlm
Conclusion: Namecheap can't be trusted. And I am now looking for a provider to
transfer my 25+ domains.

